# They grow up so fast



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Dan and I were going through pictures the other night and found this pic from the first day we brought Holley home. She was 16wks old.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

And this is her now at almost 10 months.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Already using the computer at 10 months? Pretty impressive!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

She is trying to take my job. Haha. No. Actually part of her training class is that we have to take them somewhere they aren't used to and have them settle on a mat. Well, i have been brining her to work once a week since we don't know anyone in the area. Right after training, she runs over to my chair and goes to sleep. I end up having to get another chair and work next to her.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

You get to take her to work? How lucky! I did that for a little bit, but Kobi had to be crated. He doesn't like to settle down enough to be at work.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I was crating Holley after training on the Fridays that I brought her in but now she seems to settle in my chair. Not sure how long that will last though. She still jumps up if one of the guys comes in from the shop.


----------



## szalpeter (Apr 3, 2011)

I was checking the post on the forum today so sitting in front of the computer when she came over me and rest her head to my leg.I went out to the kitchen and 5 minutes later when I was coming back she is sleeping into the chair so I ended up standing in front of the desk....
they are such a clown but we let them do nearly anything!!!why??????


----------



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

Because theyre so darn cute!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

MaggieD,
You are 100% correct. Holley gets away with many things because she is just too cute.


----------

